# Does VW make a heated steering wheel with paddle shifters?



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Someone from the Tiguan forum recently swapped in a Mk7 Golf R steering wheel and said it was all plug and play. Paddle shifters work and it's the same transmission as our Atlas. The only downside was that it isn't a heated wheel. So my question is, is there a current vehicle with a heated and paddle shift wheel? I'm wanting to swap this into our 2019 SEL to be able to change gear at the wheel rather than the center console shifter. Ideally would want it to fit the same airbag so I'm only in for the cost of the wheel itself.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Pre-Facelift Arteon steering wheel is available with heat and paddle shifters, airbag would swap over as well. 

5C0-419-091-EK-041


----------



## Joeyliuzzo (Apr 13, 2016)

Thats a very expensive upgrade.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ec2k1gt said:


> Pre-Facelift Arteon steering wheel is available with heat and paddle shifters, airbag would swap over as well.
> 
> 5C0-419-091-EK-041


Quick google search says this is a Beetle steering wheel. You sure?


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

I’d be into this too - even at close to $1k. Would the newest Arteon R-line one work? From the VW website: 

“Leather-wrapped, heated multi-function Touch steering wheel with paddle shifters”

What does “touch” steering wheel mean?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ec2k1gt said:


> Pre-Facelift Arteon steering wheel is available with heat and paddle shifters, airbag would swap over as well.
> 
> 5C0-419-091-EK-041


Bump. See 2 posts up


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

JKaruzas said:


> I’d be into this too - even at close to $1k. Would the newest Arteon R-line one work? From the VW website:
> 
> “Leather-wrapped, heated multi-function Touch steering wheel with paddle shifters”
> 
> *What does “touch” steering wheel mean?*


That likely means for Travel Assist. On my Atlas when using Travel Assist, I can only take my hands completely off the steering wheel for about 20 seconds before it flashes an alert to grab the wheel. You just have to barely keep pressure on it for Travel Assist to drive itself.


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

So the 2021 Arteon does have a heated steering wheel, but the button to turn it on isn’t on the wheel like the Atlas - it‘s next to the shifter. So one would have to activate the steering wheel heater from the infotainment menu which would suck.

and I think “touch” I think means some of the buttons are touch sensitive and stead of a mechanical button.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

JKaruzas said:


> So the 2021 Arteon does have a heated steering wheel, but the button to turn it on isn’t on the wheel like the Atlas - it‘s next to the shifter. So one would have to activate the steering wheel heater from the infotainment menu which would suck.
> 
> and I think “touch” I think means some of the buttons are touch sensitive and stead of a mechanical button.


Yeah, you are probably right about the “touch” adjective.

I wonder if you could add the pre-facelift Atlas button for heated wheel that is below the climate controls and use that. Then you’d still have a physical button.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Savvv said:


> Someone from the Tiguan forum recently swapped in a Mk7 Golf R steering wheel and said it was all plug and play. Paddle shifters work and it's the same transmission as our Atlas. The only downside was that it isn't a heated wheel. So my question is, is there a current vehicle with a heated and paddle shift wheel? I'm wanting to swap this into our 2019 SEL to be able to change gear at the wheel rather than the center console shifter. Ideally would want it to fit the same airbag so I'm only in for the cost of the wheel itself.


Yes, the ‘19-‘20 Arteon has a heated paddle shift wheel on SEL-P models with a separate heat button on the center console like a 2019 Atlas [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] swapped his 2019 wheel with the new 2021 wheel, so he might have his original wheel for sale.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JKaruzas said:


> So the 2021 Arteon does have a heated steering wheel, but the button to turn it on isn’t on the wheel like the Atlas - it‘s next to the shifter. So one would have to activate the steering wheel heater from the infotainment menu which would suck.
> 
> and I think “touch” I think means some of the buttons are touch sensitive and stead of a mechanical button.


On the 2021 Arteon (SEL Premium), the heated steering wheel control/button *IS* on the wheel itself. Bottom right corner of the controls:









The "touch" on the wheel is both. It's not a mechanical button, but can be pressed like one (with feedback) OR you can just swipe on it too via touch.


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> On the 2021 Arteon (SEL Premium), the heated steering wheel control/button *IS* on the wheel itself. Bottom right corner of the controls:


Interesting - here are a couple pics from the VW website's interior gallery for the 2021 Arteon. The space to the right of the down arrow on the wheel is empty. Also, the steering wheel heater button is the top button on the right side of the shifter. 

Is your pic from an R-Line? 

This might require a trip to the dealer to look at an actual car...


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Here is a pic….


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, LSIII!!


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

'19-'20 Arteon Steering Wheel; Htd, Paddle Shift, 5G0-419-091-BK-E74

'21 Arteon Steering Wheel; Htd(button on wheel), Perforated, Paddle Shift, 5H0-419-089-FD-YPG
Airbag with New 'VW' Logo: 5NA-880-201-E-XEA
There is a lower trim piece that is only sold separately, that you can get with no logo, R-Line or 'R', but don't have those p/n's on hand.

Photo courtesy of sdvolksgti....


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

What are the odds that...

1) The electrical harness on the back of the wheel is plug and play with the Atlas (and the paddle shifters will work), 
2) The existing airbag from the Atlas will fit the Arteon wheel, and 
3) the lower R-line trim piece can be swapped over from the Atlas wheel to the Arteon wheel?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JKaruzas said:


> What are the odds that...
> 
> 1) The electrical harness on the back of the wheel is plug and play with the Atlas (and the paddle shifters will work),
> 2) The existing airbag from the Atlas will fit the Arteon wheel, and
> 3) the lower R-line trim piece can be swapped over from the Atlas wheel to the Arteon wheel?


From the sounds of it, odds are all favorable. 

I bought the 2019 Arteon wheel from the user in the photo above. Will have it today. Sounds like just a VCDS coding change and voila.


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

Savvv said:


> From the sounds of it, odds are all favorable.
> 
> I bought the 2019 Arteon wheel from the user in the photo above. Will have it today. Sounds like just a VCDS coding change and voila.


That's awesome. Are you doing your coding with OBDEleven? Anxiously awaiting your results...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JKaruzas said:


> That's awesome. Are you doing your coding with OBDEleven? Anxiously awaiting your results...


I have VCDS.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just finished the install. Took maybe 15min total and didn’t even need to do the coding change. Somehow the car auto recognized the wheel and enabled the shifting buttons for me once I went into CAN Gateway. I disconnected the negative terminal, split the top steering wheel column plastic cover, turned the wheel and popped the airbag on each side. Pulled the harnesses. Unscrewed the steering wheel nut. Swapped wheels. Clipped in harnesses and pressed in the bag. Reattached the top plastic steering column cover. Reattached battery. 

So confirmed. 2019 Arteon wheel works.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Wow, I'm kind of surprised that the paddle shifters worked without any coding. 

Did you re-use your Atlas airbag?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Savvv, can you take a video using the shifters?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mhjett said:


> Wow, I'm kind of surprised that the paddle shifters worked without any coding.
> 
> Did you re-use your Atlas airbag?


No I kept the bag with the wheel as is but the electrical connectors looked identical. 



*DesertFox* said:


> Savvv, can you take a video using the shifters?


I mean…lol…picture my hands on the wheel and the trans shifting gears at my command without you seeing much. 

When I Drive/Sport, the car runs as normal but as soon as you hit an up shift or downshift it will automatically change to M# on the display showing you’re now shifting on your own. After so much time has past that you haven’t changed gear it’ll go back to D/S and continue doing its own thing. If you slide the shifter over to the +/- then you’re in continuous manual shift selection just the same except now you have the paddles to do the selecting.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I guess no one saw my post and/or forgot when I got my new wheel and mentioned that it has paddles and didn’t need coding. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> No I kept the bag with the wheel as is but the electrical connectors looked identical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if you pull and hold the right paddle it will go back to drive/sport. You forgot to mention that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> And if you pull and hold the right paddle it will go back to drive/sport. You forgot to mention that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah well didn’t know that feature. I knew you had changed your wheel out for a paddle shift one but I didn’t want to remove the heated feature.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Mine has heat. I thought it didn’t but when I was cleaning i hit the seat heat button and the wheel got hot. Makes since since there were 3 connectors just like on the oem wheel. Air bag, controls and heat. 

My right paddle says off on it. So might look to see if yours does too

Also I sold my original steering wheel with airbag for $650. You are not asking enough. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Mine has heat. I thought it didn’t but when I was cleaning i hit the seat heat button and the wheel got hot. Makes since since there were 3 connectors just like on the oem wheel. Air bag, controls and heat.
> 
> My right paddle says off on it. So might look to see if yours does too
> 
> ...


Well that’s good!

Yes mine says Off on the upshift paddle. 

And I’m asking exactly enough to get it the hell out of here ASAP haha. I went on eBay and steering wheels were plentiful at $280 without airbag so I said eff it I want it gone. Hell you should by it and turn a profit!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Well that’s good!
> 
> Yes mine says Off on the upshift paddle.
> 
> And I’m asking exactly enough to get it the hell out of here ASAP haha. I went on eBay and steering wheels were plentiful at $280 without airbag so I said eff it I want it gone. Hell you should by it and turn a profit!


Well apparently you aren’t getting it out of here if you are asking me to buy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well apparently you aren’t getting it out of here if you are asking me to buy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sold at 1:25am


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> It sold at 1:25am


And you made less money than me. I wouldn’t brag about that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

can you do this with any trim level?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> can you do this with any trim level?


Not sure. Did mine on an SEL. I suppose it shouldn’t matter as you’re coding a multifunction wheel to have extra features enabled. If yours has the same multifunction as we do on the SEL sans the heat, should be able to do it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JKaruzas said:


> Interesting - here are a couple pics from the VW website's interior gallery for the 2021 Arteon. The space to the right of the down arrow on the wheel is empty. Also, the steering wheel heater button is the top button on the right side of the shifter.
> 
> Is your pic from an R-Line?
> 
> ...


I have a '21 Arteon SEL Premium R-line _(the only trim with the heated steering wheel)_ that has the heated wheel button on the steering wheel itself


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> I have a '21 Arteon SEL Premium R-line _(the only trim with the heated steering wheel)_ that has the heated wheel button on the steering wheel itself


Me too but 2019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have an SE, no heated wheel. Think it works?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> I have an SE, no heated wheel. Think it works?


if you wanted heat you would have to look to see if you have a plug for it for the wheel to connect.
I have a Golf R wheel with paddle shifters no heat that would work.


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

So the only thing I’m unsure of is whether or not the existing Atlas airbag can be swapped over to the new Arteon steering wheel (this is on a 2020 R-Line CS). Is the airbag fully contained in the wheel, or is it integrated into the cover (the part you would push to sound the horn)?

Looking at the two wheels, the center piece does look different. Would that mean that i would also need to get a new airbag? Wheel pics below - Arteon wheel on top and existing Atlas wheel on bottom...


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

JKaruzas said:


> So the only thing I’m unsure of is whether or not the existing Atlas airbag can be swapped over to the new Arteon steering wheel (this is on a 2020 R-Line CS). Is the airbag fully contained in the wheel, or is it integrated into the cover (the part you would push to sound the horn)?
> 
> Looking at the two wheels, the center piece does look different. Would that mean that i would also need to get a new airbag? Wheel pics below - Arteon wheel on top and existing Atlas wheel on bottom...
> 
> ...


I would go to VW Parts, Accessories, and DriverGear - Volkswagen of America Online Store and search for both vehicles and see if numbers match. That’s what they did for a battery situation a while ago and found the answer. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

